# back again in Cyprus for good hopefully this time



## mulder_149 (Sep 1, 2009)

Been awhile since I posted on the forums, I was trying to get my Fiance to the USA anyhow that was a while ago. Now we are in Limassol going through the paperwork now, but so far everything has worked out. I am American and my Wife is Romanian.

I don't think we could have done this move without some help from my good friend and his family (all Cypriots). We do find getting a job is a little hard this time of year but things are working. All in all we are happy here, and possibly look forward to meeting some new friends. 

Anyhow hello Cyprus it is glad to be back.


----------



## gg277 (Aug 10, 2010)

mulder_149 said:


> Been awhile since I posted on the forums, I was trying to get my Fiance to the USA anyhow that was a while ago. Now we are in Limassol going through the paperwork now, but so far everything has worked out. I am American and my Wife is Romanian.
> 
> I don't think we could have done this move without some help from my good friend and his family (all Cypriots). We do find getting a job is a little hard this time of year but things are working. All in all we are happy here, and possibly look forward to meeting some new friends.
> 
> Anyhow hello Cyprus it is glad to be back.


Hi there,

Myself and my family just moved to Limassol last month. Its a lovely place. We wish you all the best with your move.

Regards


----------



## andrea blenk (Aug 5, 2010)

gg277 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Myself and my family just moved to Limassol last month. Its a lovely place. We wish you all the best with your move.
> 
> Regards


Hi, can you give me some information regarding moving to Limassol? Is there a large expat community there? My family and I are moving in January and plan to stay 9 months or so to see if we can settle. Thing is, we just don't know where to start, i.e. schools, best communities etc. Any advice you could provide would be great - thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

andrea blenk said:


> Hi, can you give me some information regarding moving to Limassol? Is there a large expat community there? My family and I are moving in January and plan to stay 9 months or so to see if we can settle. Thing is, we just don't know where to start, i.e. schools, best communities etc. Any advice you could provide would be great - thanks


Hi Andrea,

I assume that you have read the threads on schooling etc on this forum.
As teenagers your children will find it very difficult to settle into local schools so you woul need to be looking at private schools which teach in English.
This will cost you probably around €7.000 per child per year.
Will you have the income to cover this before even thinking about rent and general cost of living?
I am not trying to pry into your finances but many families have come here without taking the cost of education into consideration and ended up going back after a short time much worse off financially than when they came.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## andrea blenk (Aug 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Hi Andrea,
> 
> I assume that you have read the threads on schooling etc on this forum.
> As teenagers your children will find it very difficult to settle into local schools so you woul need to be looking at private schools which teach in English.
> ...


Hi Veronica, we have no problem re: financing education etc. We are both self employed and are able to work from home and will continue to run our Uk businesses from Cyprus for the time being. The main concern I have is where to live!!! I know it sounds stupid but I think that in order for our kids to settle we will need to be somewhere within an english expat community. I just need some advice as to where these expats are and best place for a young family to live. I'm coming out for two weeks in September and again before Christmas and will visit schools etc. during this time - I just don't know where to start - please help Veronica!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

andrea blenk said:


> Hi Veronica, we have no problem re: financing education etc. We are both self employed and are able to work from home and will continue to run our Uk businesses from Cyprus for the time being. The main concern I have is where to live!!! I know it sounds stupid but I think that in order for our kids to settle we will need to be somewhere within an english expat community. I just need some advice as to where these expats are and best place for a young family to live. I'm coming out for two weeks in September and again before Christmas and will visit schools etc. during this time - I just don't know where to start - please help Veronica!!!


There is a strong expat community in the Paphos area and some good private schools.
Close to the airport and with lots to do to keep the kids occupied it is the area I would suggest you try first. 

Regards
Veronica


----------



## mulder_149 (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad Veronica was able to jump in here, My wife and I have no children and as I am American and my Wife is Romanian we have stuck to the Cypriot and Romanian community, We live just below the stadium in Limassol but we love it here, everyone is very nice and friendly. I haven't been able to secure work yet, not a lot of folks recruiting atm from what I hear and I have some friends in good jobs with Cyta and primetel and other Telecom companies. However my wife was able to secure employment at a hotel, luckily enough we have a nice chunk of change set aside for looking for work etc. If you have any questions just ask I might be able to help or one of the friendly mods.

Thanks!!

Nate


----------



## andrea blenk (Aug 5, 2010)

mulder_149 said:


> Glad Veronica was able to jump in here, My wife and I have no children and as I am American and my Wife is Romanian we have stuck to the Cypriot and Romanian community, We live just below the stadium in Limassol but we love it here, everyone is very nice and friendly. I haven't been able to secure work yet, not a lot of folks recruiting atm from what I hear and I have some friends in good jobs with Cyta and primetel and other Telecom companies. However my wife was able to secure employment at a hotel, luckily enough we have a nice chunk of change set aside for looking for work etc. If you have any questions just ask I might be able to help or one of the friendly mods.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Nate


Hi Nate,

Thanks for this. I know that I'll be able to settle, I'm just more concerned about my children being able to. How did you start? How did you decide where to live? Did you get someone to show you round properties? Have you heard which are the best schools in Paphos? Any info would be very much appreciated. Many Thanks Andrea


----------



## andrea blenk (Aug 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> There is a strong expat community in the Paphos area and some good private schools.
> Close to the airport and with lots to do to keep the kids occupied it is the area I would suggest you try first.
> 
> Regards
> Veronica


Thanks Veronica. Do you know or anyone else know which are the best schools? 
Many Thanks for all your help.

Andrea


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

andrea blenk said:


> Thanks Veronica. Do you know or anyone else know which are the best schools?
> Many Thanks for all your help.
> 
> Andrea


Hi Andrea,
I hear a lot of good stuff about the International school of Paphos and the American academy. The American academy will be tranferring to its new school soon which is nearing completion. 
There are also some smaller private institutes.


----------



## mulder_149 (Sep 1, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Andrea,
> I hear a lot of good stuff about the International school of Paphos and the American academy. The American academy will be tranferring to its new school soon which is nearing completion.
> There are also some smaller private institutes.


About schools I don't know much but I have heard a lot of good things about American academy.

Here is a little story about why and how we did things in Cyprus:

I use to live and work here at Akrotiri a few years ago and after returning home to the USA my then girlfriend now wife had issues getting a visa to come to America, we didn't want to be stuck there for two years waiting for a green card, so knowing a lot of Cypriots in Limassol we started making calls and it all fell into place. It also helped we had a nice savings account and no debt. In fact my wife starts a new job Friday and I am still looking. August is a hard month when looking for work with everyone on holiday.

Friends in Cyprus really can help you save money on the move and rent a place without shelling out loads of cash up front. Good luck and I hope this info has and will help you in the future.

Regards,

Nate


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey Nate,

I think im in your line of work and could possible give you the names of a few to try.. are you IT networks / security / infrastructure? PM is you like




mulder_149 said:


> About schools I don't know much but I have heard a lot of good things about American academy.
> 
> Here is a little story about why and how we did things in Cyprus:
> 
> ...


----------



## MP&J (Aug 15, 2010)

We are also looking to move to the Limassol area and will be visiting in September to look at some properties. I am self employed and will continue to work from Cyprus, changing my infastructure from my (current) Italian registration. Is any one aware of any good accountants based in Limassol? And, like Andrea, if there is an English (or Italian, as my wife is Italian) expat community there? - Most Brits seem to be in the Pahos area...Thanks all!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MP&J said:


> We are also looking to move to the Limassol area and will be visiting in September to look at some properties. I am self employed and will continue to work from Cyprus, changing my infastructure from my (current) Italian registration. Is any one aware of any good accountants based in Limassol? And, like Andrea, if there is an English (or Italian, as my wife is Italian) expat community there? - Most Brits seem to be in the Pahos area...Thanks all!


Take a look at this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cyprus-expat-forum-expats-living-cyprus/53564-friends-limassol.html

A few British members trying to get a group together to meet up occassionally.


----------



## mulder_149 (Sep 1, 2009)

MP&J said:


> We are also looking to move to the Limassol area and will be visiting in September to look at some properties. I am self employed and will continue to work from Cyprus, changing my infastructure from my (current) Italian registration. Is any one aware of any good accountants based in Limassol? And, like Andrea, if there is an English (or Italian, as my wife is Italian) expat community there? - Most Brits seem to be in the Pahos area...Thanks all!


yes I did some work for an account in limassol, good guy and very professional. I will talk to him today or tomorrow if you like and get his information for you to contact his office.


----------



## MP&J (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks Nate!


----------

